# CALLING ALL TURBO'D NX2000/1600's



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a question... Im getting a FMIC for my NX2000 that im turboing with a T3/T4 turbo.. I am not able to get to my NX as of now because it is stuck in my dads garage which is froze closed  ... I would LOVE it if someone could measure the front bumper of their NX cuz i just bought this FMIC







the Core size is 25"x5.5"x2.5"

From pipe to pipe (the longest length) is 34.5".. I need a reply ASAP thank you SO much :cheers: 

Joe Turbo


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You can call on turbo'd folks in the Forced Induction and Nitrous Oxide section, where I am moving this thread to.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

start cutting bro is that the actual outside diameter that you need measured?


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> start cutting bro is that the actual outside diameter that you need measured?


I was going turbo and I measured my front last week, from end to end you will be ok. there is a 2" gap on either inside of the bumper for pipe. you most likely will have to cut for piping.

From top to bottom you will be ok, but you will have to cut into the lower lip and your depth will be ok.

This is from eyeballing and a tape measure in less than 5 min. The IC I was going for was 34 x 6 x 3. FYI

Good luck!


----------

